# Howdy from south africa



## BeasTT (May 25, 2009)

Hi guys, joined today, this is a great forum...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad you like the forum 

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome are there many TTs over there :?:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

which part of SA you from bru?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## BeasTT (May 25, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome are there many TTs over there :?:


Hi, yes we have a lot of TT's over here, but only the 225hp version...


----------



## BeasTT (May 25, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> which part of SA you from bru?


Hi, I'm from Pretoria, close to Johannesburg...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ive worked in douala cameroon


----------

